#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  По какому тексту выполняется Нёндро в традиции Гелуг?

## Эфрон

Добрый день! По какому тексту выполняют практику Нёндро в традиции Гелуг? Наверное практикующие не просто выполняют 100 000 простираний, 100 000 подношений Мандалы, и так далее, а есть текст, который все это упорядочивает?

----------


## Нико

Есть один текст, который всё упорядочивает, но его издать надо б. Там есть ВСЁ. )

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015), Чиффа (27.05.2015), Эфрон (25.05.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

А сейчас передачу Учителя по какому тексту делают на Нёндро? Например, может это какой-либо из текстов Гуру-йоги?

----------


## Нико

> А сейчас передачу Учителя по какому тексту делают на Нёндро? Например, может это какой-либо из текстов Гуру-йоги?


Это может быть "Гуру-пуджа", например.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015), Чиффа (27.05.2015), Эфрон (25.05.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> Это может быть "Гуру-пуджа", например.


А "Лама Чодпа", или "100 Божеств Тушиты"?

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015), Чиффа (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А "Лама Чодпа", или "100 Божеств Тушиты"?


"Лама чопа" -- то же самое, что "Гуру-пуджа". "Сто божеств Тушиты" не советовала бы, это слишком кратко.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015), Эфрон (25.05.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> "Лама чопа" -- то же самое, что "Гуру-пуджа". "Сто божеств Тушиты" не советовала бы, это слишком кратко.


А разве в Гелуг предварительные практики -это не чтение ламрима?

----------

Пема Ванчук (08.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А разве в Гелуг предварительные практики -это не чтение ламрима?


Нет, точнее, не совсем.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Нет, точнее, не совсем.


Хорошо, тогда конкретный вопрос, являются ли практики (простирания, ваджрасаттва, гуру-йога, мандала, как минимум эти по 100 тыс) предварительными практиками Гелуг?

----------


## Нико

> Хорошо, тогда конкретный вопрос, являются ли практики (простирания, ваджрасаттва, гуру-йога, мандала, как минимум эти по 100 тыс) предварительными практиками Гелуг?


Являются.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Являются.


Спасибо. 
С трудом верится что вы их выполнили )

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо. 
> С трудом верится что вы их выполнили )


Я действительно не все их выполнила. Только две пока, с сожалению(. Но есть люди, которые их выполнили по пять раз каждую.... И на этом не остановились.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вроде как: 
Четыре размышления - общие предварительные практики для всех традиций Тибета.
Простирания, Ваджрасатва, Мандала, Гуруйога это уже - специальные предварительные практики и могут варьироваться в зависимости  от традиции, линии, Учения, Учителя. В том числе и в обязательности, количестве, очерёдности и в др.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вроде как: 
> Четыре размышления - общие предварительные практики.
> Простирания, Ваджрасатва, Мандала, Гуруйога это уже - специальные предварительные практики.


Нет, если мы говорим про нгондро -- это последние и есть. Впрочем, туда ещё и включают нгондро Прибежища.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2015)

----------


## Нюся

> Добрый день! По какому тексту выполняют практику Нёндро в традиции Гелуг? Наверное практикующие не просто выполняют 100 000 простираний, 100 000 подношений Мандалы, и так далее, а есть текст, который все это упорядочивает?


Чтобы выполнить нендро по гуру-пудже или другому тексту, вам потребуется комментарий.
Обычно сначала выполняется практика прибежища, потом практика Ваджрасаттвы, Гуру-йога и подношение мандалы в завершение. простирание - желательно так же выполнить.
У геше Джампа Тинлея есть книга с одноименным названием "Нендро". Очень рекомендую, если хотите разобраться что, как и в какой последовательности. 

Есть товарищи, которые закрываются на три месяца и делают нендро "наскоком". Наверное это очень крутые ребята. Обычно это ламы или послушники дацанов.
По своему личному опыту скажу, что это не быстро, не просто, но очень эффективно. 
Мой совет: делайте вдумчиво, стабильно, с упором на качество практики, а не на скорость. Раньше не делали практики ровно по 100 тысяч (еще вы можете встретить название "бум-ши" - в переводе с тибетского 4 по 100), а до тех пор, пока не появятся знаки реализации.

----------

Ometoff (31.01.2016)

----------


## Ometoff

> Раньше не делали практики ровно по 100 тысяч (еще вы можете встретить название "бум-ши" - в переводе с тибетского 4 по 100), а до тех пор, пока не появятся знаки реализации.


Хорошо сказано! Именно так и надо выполнять нёндро, пока не достигнешь результата.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Насколько понял в Гелуг есть нёндро так сказать Ламрима, а есть нёндро Махамудры.

Вопрос к тем, кто получал передачу практики Махамудры Гелуг-Кагью :

Правильно ли понимаю? Есть ли там определённая последовательность и определённое количество ?

----------


## Нюся

> Вопрос к тем, кто получал передачу практики Махамудры Гелуг-Кагью :
> 
> Правильно ли понимаю? Есть ли там определённая последовательность и определённое количество ?


Насколько мне известно, разные мастера дают разные последовательности, а иногда один учитель дает разная очередность практик для различных учеников. Предположим, у кого-то сильная гордыня, и вперед такому ученику очень поможет практика простираний, а если преданность к учителю есть, но много препятствий - Ваджрасаттву. То есть, с точки зрения того, что будет ученикам наиболее полезным  в данный момент.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.02.2016), Дэнни (02.02.2016), Чагна Дордже (01.02.2016)

----------


## Олеандра

Здравствуйте!) это текст Геше Джампа Тинлея...

http://tushita.ru/texts/root/67-1179685834-45.pdf

Я честно говоря думала что приняв Прибежище нужно сразу переходить к практике. Похоже все не так поняла... Или даже вообще не поняла(

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я честно говоря думала что приняв Прибежище нужно сразу переходить к практике. Похоже все не так поняла... Или даже вообще не поняла(


А, что значит "переходить к практике" ?

Каждодневное принятие Прибежища - уже практика. Если ещё добавляется зарождение Бодхичитты - то это уже практика Махаяны. К тому-же используемые методы фаз визуализации, пребывания\активности(мантры) и растворения, есть специальные методы шаматха\випашьяна (шине\лхатонг). В конце посвящение заслуг с осознанием дающего-даваемого-принимающих в едином пространстве ума и взаимозависимыми - один из лучших методов соединения заслуги и мудрости. А  пожелание стать Буддой для принесения пользы всем, сохранит всё это не только в этой жизни, но и задаст направление, перенесёт тенденции и постижения в следующие.

Это очень полноценная практика !

----------


## Дубинин

Более того, т.н. "Прибежище"- это вообще единственная практика у буддистов (что они и декларируют ежедневно- намо...), плод сей практики- нирвана. А остальные- тантры- мантры.. есть вспоможение для практики Прибежища. (меня так учили когда- то))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.05.2016), Чагна Дордже (24.05.2016)

----------


## Ometoff

Ну так всё правильно, приняв Прибежище в 3-х  Драгоценностях необходимо приступать к предварительной практике - нёндро, практике очищения ума. Чтобы породить   бодхичитту, развить шаматху и постичь пустоту сначала необходимо устранить все препятствия ( негативную карму) и создать благоприятно условия ( накопить благие заслуги). Для этого и выполняется практика нёндро

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Наверное ещё нужно разобраться с этим русским словом - "предварительные"
Это ж не то значит, что Нёндро предваряет некие супер-пупер тайнющие  заклинания дающие враз Просветление  :Smilie: 

Методы Нёндро - основа, предваряющая постижение Природы Ума/Природы Будды, предваряющие Постижение (ака Просветление)
В самом Нёндро уже заложено Постижение, и даже точнее, как выше написал ув. Дубинин: уже в самой формуле\методе Прибежища - заложены все Сутры и Тантры.

----------


## Олеандра

> А, что значит "переходить к практике" ?
> 
> Каждодневное принятие Прибежища - уже практика. Если ещё добавляется зарождение Бодхичитты - то это уже практика Махаяны. К тому-же используемые методы фаз визуализации, пребывания\активности(мантры) и растворения, есть специальные методы шаматха\випашьяна (шине\лхатонг). В конце посвящение заслуг с осознанием дающего-даваемого-принимающих в едином пространстве ума и взаимозависимыми - один из лучших методов соединения заслуги и мудрости. А  пожелание стать Буддой для принесения пользы всем, сохранит всё это не только в этой жизни, но и задаст направление, перенесёт тенденции и постижения в следующие.
> 
> Это очень полноценная практика !


Извиняюсь если сейчас совсем глупости буду писать, но я пытаюсь разобраться :Wink:  т.к.я думала что с началом разобралась, а теперь закрались сомнения. 
Я ежедневную практику начинаю с ежедневной молитвы. 
Далее медитация. Начитывание мантр и посвящение заслуг. 

С визуализациями пока очень плохо;(( максимум темные пятна на фоне темного и белый свет удается.
 Хочется делать все правильно, но попытки разобраться создают кашу в голове)... Ну и желание все разложить по полочкам.

Может есть какая то литература в которой излагается вся структура? 
У меня куча вопросов и не знаю на кого бы их вывалить) 

А можно ли с этими вопросами в дацан к ламе подойти?? Могут там двть ответ?

----------


## Олеандра

> Ну так всё правильно, приняв Прибежище в 3-х  Драгоценностях необходимо приступать к предварительной практике - нёндро, практике очищения ума. Чтобы породить   бодхичитту, развить шаматху и постичь пустоту сначала необходимо устранить все препятствия ( негативную карму) и создать благоприятно условия ( накопить благие заслуги). Для этого и выполняется практика нёндро


Похоже я все таки что то упустила;( как я поняла шаматха достигается путем постоянной практики. А тут вон оно что. Но тогда всплывает еще вопрос... Если необходимо выполнять нёндро то нужно получить посвящение Ямантаки ( извиняюсь если неправильно написала, я точно не помню это слово). А у меня этого посвящения нет. В моем арсенале Благословение Белой Тары есть!)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Похоже я все таки что то упустила;( как я поняла шаматха достигается путем постоянной практики. А тут вон оно что. Но тогда всплывает еще вопрос... Если необходимо выполнять нёндро то нужно получить посвящение Ямантаки ( извиняюсь если неправильно написала, я точно не помню это слово). А у меня этого посвящения нет. В моем арсенале Благословение Белой Тары есть!)


Не нужно спешить в Ваджраяну, если толком теоретических знаний нет даже на уровне Сутры, не говоря о практике Сутры. Читайте Ламрим, комментарии к нему (у Еше Лодоя Ринпоче есть книга - http://yelo-rinpoche.ru/teachings/bo...ion_of_lamrim/ ), практикуйте начальные этапы, описанные в Ламриме. Есть видеозаписи комментариев учителей к Ламриму. На счёт практики шаматхи, то вот можно скачать книгу Еше Лодоя Ринпоче - http://yelo-rinpoche.ru/teachings/bo...ce_commentary/ . Читайте и смотрите Далай-ламу, а Тантру успеете ещё получить, если потом ещё пожелаете, некоторые практикуют всю жизнь Сутру. По предварительным практикам, есть так-же литература и видеозаписи учителей. *Для начала изучите, основные базовые вещи.*

10 книг, которые стоит прочитать (начинающему адепту Ваджраяны)

http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-2-0-00...0-0-1460575681

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> С визуализациями пока очень плохо;(( максимум темные пятна на фоне темного и белый свет удается.


А Вы попробуйте представить\осознать какуюто хорошо знакомую обстановку, напр. находясь в спальне представить\осознать комнату, прихожую или вспомнить обстановку на даче, в машине. Вообщем, чтото, где Вы сейчас ненаходитесь, но очень хорошо  знакомое. Можно облик близкого человека.
Это не практика, но многим очень хорошо позволяет понять действие того что называют - визуализация. Хотя наверное более лучше говорить - осознавание.




> Хочется делать все правильно, но попытки разобраться создают кашу в голове)


Не надо кашу в голове  :Smilie:  
имхо: лучше следовать наставлениям одного Учителя, которому доверяете. (кто бы что не говорил: то правильно, то не правильно, то верно,то ложно, надо то, надо сё и т.п.)

мне, когдато в этом плане очень хорошо помогла старая тибетская пословица:
В каждой долине свой Лама,
У каждого Ламы своё Учение.

----------


## Олеандра

> А Вы попробуйте представить\осознать какуюто хорошо знакомую обстановку, напр. находясь в спальне представить\осознать комнату, прихожую или вспомнить обстановку на даче, в машине. Вообщем, чтото, где Вы сейчас ненаходитесь, но очень хорошо  знакомое. Можно облик близкого человека.
> Это не практика, но многим очень хорошо позволяет понять действие того что называют - визуализация. Хотя наверное более лучше говорить - осознавание.
> 
> 
> 
> Не надо кашу в голове  
> имхо: лучше следовать наставлениям одного Учителя, которому доверяете. (кто бы что не говорил: то правильно, то не правильно, то верно,то ложно, надо то, надо сё и т.п.)
> 
> мне, когдато в этом плане очень хорошо помогла старая тибетская пословица:
> ...


Спасибо большое! Обязательно попробую)
И по поводу наставлений думаю вы тоже правы) так мозг не перегрузится :Wink:  спасибо!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.05.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Более того, т.н. "Прибежище"- это вообще единственная практика у буддистов (что они и декларируют ежедневно- намо...), плод сей практики- нирвана. А остальные- тантры- мантры.. есть вспоможение для практики Прибежища. (меня так учили когда- то))


А раньше-то был 8БП. Упадок-с.

----------


## Олеандра

> Не нужно спешить в Ваджраяну, если толком теоретических знаний нет даже на уровне Сутры, не говоря о практике Сутры. Читайте Ламрим, комментарии к нему (у Еше Лодоя Ринпоче есть книга - http://yelo-rinpoche.ru/teachings/bo...ion_of_lamrim/ ), практикуйте начальные этапы, описанные в Ламриме. Есть видеозаписи комментариев учителей к Ламриму. На счёт практики шаматхи, то вот можно скачать книгу Еше Лодоя Ринпоче - http://yelo-rinpoche.ru/teachings/bo...ce_commentary/ . Читайте и смотрите Далай-ламу, а Тантру успеете ещё получить, если потом ещё пожелаете, некоторые практикуют всю жизнь Сутру. По предварительным практикам, есть так-же литература и видеозаписи учителей. *Для начала изучите, основные базовые вещи.*
> 
> 10 книг, которые стоит прочитать (начинающему адепту Ваджраяны)
> 
> http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-2-0-00...0-0-1460575681


Я придерживаюсь мнения что лучше медленно но верно :Wink:  по этому никуда не тороплюсь совсем. Просто мне кажется что я что то важное упускаю;( и что моя практика какая то очень незначительная. 
Спасибо за литературу) обязательно прочитаю!

----------

Денис Васильевич (23.05.2016)

----------


## Ometoff

> Похоже я все таки что то упустила;( как я поняла шаматха достигается путем постоянной практики. А тут вон оно что. Но тогда всплывает еще вопрос... Если необходимо выполнять нёндро то нужно получить посвящение Ямантаки ( извиняюсь если неправильно написала, я точно не помню это слово). А у меня этого посвящения нет. В моем арсенале Благословение Белой Тары есть!)


Посвящение это уже после того как породите бодхичитту и познаете пустоту. Для практики нёндро посвящение не требуется. У геше Тинлея есть хорошая книга Нёндро. Там всё понятно написано. Именно практика нёндро поможет вам очистить и подготовить свой ум для порождения бодхичитты и развития шаматхи. Читайте и практикуйте, развив правильную мотивацию и всё у вас получится со временем. Даже те кто раньше был мухой с помощью усердия достигали высшего пробуждения. Не прекращайте практику и вы получите результат.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> А, что значит "переходить к практике" ?
> 
> Каждодневное принятие Прибежища - уже практика. Если ещё добавляется зарождение Бодхичитты - то это уже практика Махаяны. К тому-же используемые методы фаз визуализации, пребывания\активности(мантры) и растворения, есть специальные методы шаматха\випашьяна (шине\лхатонг). В конце посвящение заслуг с осознанием дающего-даваемого-принимающих в едином пространстве ума и взаимозависимыми - один из лучших методов соединения заслуги и мудрости. А  пожелание стать Буддой для принесения пользы всем, сохранит всё это не только в этой жизни, но и задаст направление, перенесёт тенденции и постижения в следующие.
> 
> Это очень полноценная практика !


Есть ещё такие хитрые тексты нёндро, когда вместе с Прибежищем сразу делается Бодхичитта  :Smilie:  А уж про Ваджрасаттву и кьерим, в некоторых нёндро я вообще молчу  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

Интересно что нендро в гелугпе практикуется параллельно практики йидамов. И фактически не является предварительной.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Посвящение это уже после того как породите бодхичитту и познаете пустоту. Для практики нёндро посвящение не требуется. У геше Тинлея есть хорошая книга Нёндро. Там всё понятно написано. Именно практика нёндро поможет вам очистить и подготовить свой ум для порождения бодхичитты и развития шаматхи. Читайте и практикуйте, развив правильную мотивацию и всё у вас получится со временем. Даже те кто раньше был мухой с помощью усердия достигали высшего пробуждения. Не прекращайте практику и вы получите результат.


Нет, не после того. Тот же самый геше Тинлей много говорил о том, что нгондро можно и нужно делать параллельно с практикой керим тантры. И в наше время упадка посвящение получают "для отпечатка", ещё не породив отречение, бодхичитту и постижение пустоты. Слова геше Тинлея.

----------


## Алсу

Открываем иcтории 84-х и понимаем, что получение тантрической практики является полным и окончательным путем, не требующем ни чего предварительного и дополнительного.

----------


## Ometoff

> Нет, не после того. Тот же самый геше Тинлей много говорил о том, что нгондро можно и нужно делать параллельно с практикой керим тантры. И в наше время упадка посвящение получают "для отпечатка", ещё не породив отречение, бодхичитту и постижение пустоты. Слова геше Тинлея.


Всё верно. В наше время упадка необходимо всё практиковать параллельно, это будет наиболее эффективней. Я хотел сказать что получение посвящения это очень хорошо, но само по себе оно не является условием для начала практики нёндро. Нёндро можно практиковать как с посвящением так и без него.

----------

Нико (25.05.2016)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Открываем иcтории 84-х и понимаем, что получение тантрической практики является полным и окончательным путем, не требующем ни чего предварительного и дополнительного.


Не припомните, случайно, к какому перерождению приводит практика гневных йидамов без бодхичитты?  :Wink:

----------

Нико (25.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Не припомните, случайно, к какому перерождению приводит практика гневных йидамов без бодхичитты?


К перерождению мощным вредоносным духом).

----------

Чагна Дордже (25.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

> Не припомните, случайно, к какому перерождению приводит практика гневных йидамов без бодхичитты?


Если вы практикуете ваджраяну, то практика гневных йидамов для вас обыденость. 
Там друг мой половина йидамов - гневные.
Если на что-то намекаешь не трусь...скажи. Алсу боишься?

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Если вы практикуете ваджраяну, то практика гневных йидамов для вас обыденость. 
> Там друг мой половина йидамов - гневные.
> Если на что-то намекаешь не трусь...скажи. Алсу боишься?


Практика гневных йидамов без бодхичитты ведёт к перерождению вредоносным духом. Тут уж на ваше усмотрение, бояться этого или нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Алсу

..откуда ты такой взялся? Практика Йидамов ему помешала. Еще раз тебе говорят йидамы - гневные. Это факт.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> ..откуда ты такой взялся? Практика Йидамов ему помешала. Еще раз тебе говорят йидамы - гневные. Это факт.


Эммм, ну, йидамы могут быть и мирными, и гневными, и полу-гневными  :Smilie:  Я ведь не против гневных йидамов. Я про то, что *практика гневных йидамов без Бодхичитты* приводит к таким вот результатам. 

У Геше Келсанга можно поискать этот момент, наверняка он про него пишет-говорит  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (25.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

/и мирными, и гневными, и полу-гневными/ да всё ты прекрасно понимаешь, думаю тебе хотелось кого-то зацепить вероятно шугдэна, а термин бодхичитта ты просто используешь в своих политических целях. Открой санскритский словарь.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> да всё ты прекрасно понимаешь, думаю тебе хотелось кого-то зацепить вероятно шугдэна, а термин бодхичитта ты просто используешь в своих политических целях. Открой санскритский словарь.


Выделять Шугдэна здесь нет никакого смысла. Я вообще про практику гневных божеств без устремления обрести Просветление на благо всех живых существ говорю. Если для вас Бодхичитта - это только Абсолютная Бодхичитта, ну, пусть так и будет. Кого-то переубеждать мне не хочется.

Может всё-таки новую редакцию "Modern Buddhism" почитать, не?  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.05.2016)

----------


## Алсу

/Кого-то переубеждать мне не хочется/. Ага а ты и не переубеждаешь, ты хитришь, ты просто занял сторону святейшества и пытаешься наивно задеть противников. Это и была твоя главная мотивация начать писать сюда.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Практика гневных йидамов без бодхичитты ведёт к перерождению вредоносным духом. Тут уж на ваше усмотрение, бояться этого или нет


Думаете, кто-нибудь из практикующих высшие тантры может с уверенностью сказать про себя: "Да, бодхичитта действительно возникла в потоке моего ума"?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> /Кого-то переубеждать мне не хочется/.


Алсу! На благо мира и взаимопонимания:


Modern Buddhism. The Path of Compassion and Wisdom. Geshe Kelsang Gyatso - Современный Буддизм.Путь Сострадания и Мудрости. Геше Келсан Гьяцо



(п.с. да и, чтоб Йидамам человеческие грязи не приписывали : )

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Думаете, кто-нибудь из практикующих высшие тантры может с уверенностью сказать про себя: "Да, бодхичитта действительно возникла в потоке моего ума"?


Очень хороший вопрос! Но даже если и возникла, то кто будет о таком говорить? 

Сейчас, конечно, начнётся словоблудие с моей стороны, но относительная Бодхичитта, она на то и Безмерная (_tshad med_), чтобы её линейкой нельзя было измерить, на весы поставить.

По мне так какая-та реализация относительной Бодхичитты начинается с чувствования того, что применение относительной Бодхичитты лучше, чем отказ от оной  :Smilie:  Но это всё на таком сугубо личном уровне.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.05.2016), Сергей Хос (25.05.2016)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> /Кого-то переубеждать мне не хочется/. Ага а ты и не переубеждаешь, ты хитришь, ты просто занял сторону святейшества и пытаешься наивно задеть противников. Это и была твоя главная мотивация начать писать сюда.


Позицию Далай ламы? Относительно чего? Первенства Ламрима? Или неприятия определённых божеств?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Очень хороший вопрос! Но даже если и возникла, то кто будет о таком говорить?
> Но это всё на таком сугубо личном уровне.


То-то и оно, что это всё на сугубо личном уровне. А формула зарождения бодхичитты формально читается перед начало каждой садханы.
Поэтому кто может с уверенностью утверждать, что он выполняте практику гневных йидамов без бодхичитты? )))
И в чем тогда опасность? она никак не формализуется именно в силу полной субъективности процесса ))))

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> То-то и оно, что это всё на сугубо личном уровне. А формула зарождения бодхичитты формально читается перед начало каждой садханы.
> Поэтому кто может с уверенностью утверждать, что он выполняте практику гневных йидамов без бодхичитты? )))
> И в чем тогда опасность? она никак не формализуется именно в силу полной субъективности процесса ))))


Ну, тут ведь разговор не о том как "кого-нибудь можно было бы обвинить в практике гневных без бодхичитты" и формализации этого процесса. Разговор вообще шёл про то, что тантрическая практика "не требует ничего предварительного или дополнительного". И все сообщения имели целью показать что развивать бодхичитту для правильной практики кьерима-дзогрима - полезно.

Но вообще, опасность, она в намерении как раз: как ты будешь использовать результаты практики: сиддхи или переживания, только лишь на благо себя или на благо других. Однако, со стороны намерение практика очень сложно прочухать  :Smilie:  Но сам-то человек про своё намерение знает.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но вообще, опасность, она в намерении как раз: как ты будешь использовать результаты практики: сиддхи или переживания, только лишь на благо себя или на благо других. Однако, со стороны намерение практика очень сложно прочухать  Но сам-то человек про своё намерение знает.


Если, как говорит @*Нико* (цитируя одного популярного геше))), посвящения в наш упадочный век даются для отпечатков, то вообще непонятно, может ли быть какая-нибудь опасность (или наоборот польза) от практики на основе такого посвящения.
Больше похоже на ролевые игры )))

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Если, как говорит @*Нико* (цитируя одного популярного геше))), посвящения в наш упадочный век даются для отпечатков, то вообще непонятно, может ли быть какая-нибудь опасность (или наоборот польза) от практики на основе такого посвящения.
> Больше похоже на ролевые игры )))


А это не только один популярный геше говорит. Предыдущий Триджанг Ринпоче, например, говорит практически то же самое:



> Получая посвящение от опытного мастера, некоторые счастливцы-ученики, чей уровень достаточно высок, ощущают мудрость посвящения в потоке своего ума. В остальных случаях, присутствуя на церемонии и получая посвящения сосуда и другие посвящения, мы оставляем отпечатки в своём уме, которые в будущем позволят нам слушать Дхарму, но больше ничего особенного не происходит.


Но в данном случае, про "ничего особенного" думается мне, это про переживания человека на посвящении. Будешь практиковать садхану - будут и переживания.
Так же и про "отпечатки". Не делают же то, что дадено, вот они и "отпечатки", век упадка.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.05.2016), Нико (26.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

Я склонна думать теперь уже, что практика садханы йидама обязательно даёт какие-то плоды. Тем более за последние годы слушала наставления не только популярного в РФ геше, но и других учителей разных традиций... И потому надо всеми силами зарождать бодхичитту, хотя бы устремление развить бодхичитту... 

Ещё один любопытный нюанс буквально на днях услышала: в наши времена упадка благая карма приносит плоды гораздо быстрее, чем в "золотые времена", так сказать.... Почему так - не объяснили, но есть повод подумать))).

----------

Lanky (26.05.2016), Владимир Николаевич (26.05.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ещё один любопытный нюанс буквально на днях услышала: в наши времена упадка благая карма приносит плоды гораздо быстрее, чем в "золотые времена", так сказать.... Почему так - не объяснили, но есть повод подумать))).


У Лонгченпы есть любопытное рассуждение о предназначении разных классов тантр различным кастам и разным временнЫм периодам:

Что касается четырех каст, то для обуздания-обучения тех, кто принадлежал к касте священников-брахманов, в качестве метода использовались ритуалы очищения и аскеза, без каких-либо иных средств. 

Те, чьи умственные способности не велики, хоть и не способны понять великую силу ума , но могут тем не менее видеть и практиковать Дхарму тела и речи.
Исходя из этих трех положений  проповеданы такие крия-тантры, как Амогхапаша , Высшее понимание (Vidyottama Tantra, rig pa mchog), Благое достижение (Susiddhikara Tantra, legs par grub pa), Проявление трех миров (Trailokyadarsha, 'jig rten gsum snang) и прочие, которые учат преимущественно омовениям и ритуалам очищения.

Затем крита-юга стала приходить в упадок, и поскольку начали возникать отдельные, еще слабые причины проявления клеш, появилось воровство и сексуальность, а изобилие [даров внешнего мира??] и светоносность исчезли.

В трета-юге возникла необходимость, помимо ритуалов омовения, также контролировать действия тела и речи. Таким образом, принадлежащие к касте вайшьев  [969] не особо усердствуют в выполнении многочисленных ритуалов очищения. Для того, чтобы дать учение, понятное существам со средними способностями, проповеданы упа-тантры, такие как Вершина лотоса (padma rtse mo) и Установление трех семейств (rigs gsum grub pa). Они в равной мере обучают как действиям тела и речи, так и медитации, совершаемой умом.

В двапара-юге клеши стали еще сильнее, и пришло время ментальной активности, медитативной практики, целью которой является созерцание образов божеств. Принадлежащие касте воинов-кшатриев  имеют обширные интересы  и активны , поэтому для них проповеданы йога-тантры, составленные так, что понять их могут имеющие острые умственные способности. В качестве главного средства в них проповедана медитация, а действия тела и речи играют вспомогательную роль. К их числу относятся тантры Очищение низших миров (ngan song sbyong ba), Ваджрное пространство (Ваджрадхату, rdo rje dbyings) и прочие.

В кали-юге, когда срок человеческой жизни снизился до ста лет, а пять видов упадка  особенно усилились, исключительной целью практики стал ум. [970] Для людей, принадлежащих низшей касте шудр, которые вовсе не выполняют очистительных ритуалов, владеют высшей йогической дисциплиной  и обладают пониманием, соответствующим наивысшим умственным способностям, которые совершают действия тела, речи и ума в недвойственном состоянии свободы от субъект-объектных представлений, вызывающих принятие и отвержение, согласие и отрицание, надежду и страх, и так далее, им проповедана наивысшая Дхарма, ануттарайога-тантра, в которой говорится, что природа ума присутствует в каждом существе как его изначальная пробужденность, а потому не следует бы искать иного Будду, чем эта [собственная изначальная пробужденность]. К числу этих тантр относятся Маяджала, Чакрасамвара, Гухьясамаджа и прочие.

То есть ануттарайогатантры предназначены для касты шудр и для калиюги )))

----------

Нико (26.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> То есть ануттарайогатантры предназначены для касты шудр и для калиюги )))


Слышала об этом от Е.С. Богдо-гегена Ринпоче. 

А почему ты перевёл grub pa как "установление"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А почему ты перевёл grub pa как "установление"?


А почему нет?
Есть такое значение у grub pa, например, bden par grub pa - "установленное в качестве подлинного"

----------


## Нико

> А почему нет?
> Есть такое значение у grub pa, например, bden par grub pa - "установленное в качестве подлинного"


Но это не единственное значение. И куда устанавливают Три семейства? С какой целью?)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но это не единственное значение. И куда устанавливают Три семейства? С какой целью?)


Мне не удалось найти полное название этого текста, поэтому перевод, конечно же, предположительный.
"Устанавливают" - в смысле установления (определения) категорий.

----------


## Нико

> Мне не удалось найти полное название этого текста, поэтому перевод, конечно же, предположительный.
> "Устанавливают" - в смысле установления (определения) категорий.


Хм, возможно, конечно.

----------

